# Fired Up The Egg Tonight



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Been working out of town all week, came home, started prepping! Bacon wrapped Back strap poppers and Med Rare Tenderloin! Mmmmm

Pre cooked the bacon to almost done on the griddle. First time I have done this, but makes for crisp bacon and Med Rare strap, perfect. Fat free cream cheese and pickled jalapenos, seasoned with Black Powder and Montreal Steak Seasoning.

Same seasoning on the loins. Man that was delicious!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks great.
Good weekend for it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fat free cream cheese melts too much but I understand you are watching that girlish figure!!!! hahaha


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Man it looks good just to raw for me. I did some wrapped with bacon.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

DMC said:


> Man it looks good just to raw for me. I did some wrapped with bacon.


Too done for me


----------

